# Frogleg Recipe



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Grilled Frog Legs

Ingredients:
12 large frog legs
½ c. vegetable oil
Grated peel & juice of ½ lemon
3 T. minced purple onion 1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. dried basil leaves 1 tsp. dry mustard
2 T. chopped parsley Vegetable oil
¼ c. butter or margarine 1 clove garlic, minced
Make:
Arrange frog legs in single layer in baking dish. Combine oil, lemon peel & juice, onion, parsley, salt, mustard and basil. Measure out 1/3 cup marinade, cover with plastic wrap and chill. Pour remaining marinade over frog legs, turning to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and chill, for 3 hours, turning occasionally.
Brush grill with vegetable oil. Drain frog legs and discard marinade. Grill frog legs at medium heat, covered, for 3 minutes. Turn frog legs, cover, and cook for an additional 3-4 minutes or until meat is no longer pink and begins to separate from the bones.
Combine reserved marinade with butter and garlic in saucepan. Cook over medium heat for 1 to 2 minutes or until hot and butter is melted, stirring frequently. Pour over cooked frog legs and serve.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This sounds delicious I'm gonna have to try it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe! I tried frogs legs for the first time about a year ago. Everyone should give them a shot .. they are pretty tasty.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Will be trying this soon.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I wish we had enough standing water here to support a heavy population of frog. In Az all we really get are spaid toed frogs. And its more like a toad so I don't think its eatable. They come out from under ground during the the monsoon rains like zombies. On min you have rock hard ground. Then the rain hits the ground and makes a bunch of mud which they eerily emerg from. Like a wet Mogwi's back! Hmmm, I bet that recipe would do well for rattlesnake. I like my rattlesnake a little spicy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tons of Bullfrogs in AZ, some of my best froggin was done there. I don't know where your at but with a little research bet you can find a lot of frogs.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/hunting/2010/07/bullfrogs-causing-ecological-disaster-arizona


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah but I have to drive like three hours. Most people basically use their backyards nature gave them compared to me. No water no frogs


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I lived in AZ for 6 years, One night gigged 38 frogs in a tank within an hour of the house, they're there. I wish I had decent froggin in my backyard, I would drive 3 hours in a heartbeat.

Small one but went back that night and cleaned up.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with that little frog! Heck Ghost prefer ones that size ????


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

We have tanks and wahes behind my house. But its illegal to hunt in them because its inside city limits. If I didn't have my kids with me when I went maybe I would a bit bolder.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> We have tanks and wahes behind my house. But its illegal to hunt in them because its inside city limits. If I didn't have my kids with me when I went maybe I would a bit bolder.


Betcha they wouldn't mind if you were getting rid of invasive bullfrogs.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I know right 
I wish the javelina would get into my garden once in a while so I could use that against them:lol: 

Where was your favorite frog spot in Az?
You hear Az just changed AirGun laws in favor of the hunters! Its awesome.:lol:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

San Pedro river, Parker Canyon and a few private spots. Man I used to devastate Jacks with my air rifle. Hopefully will get to move back some day.

Pic was from a tank close to the San Pedro.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to plan some camp out soon near one of those locations. Because with the monsoons moving in I just know I would be missing out. And it would a good chance for my nephew to put his new hunting license to good use. Should be a reasonable challenge for him and his Dankung. Not to fast but not to slow. Is it legal to take bullfrog with a gig in Az? Never tried one before...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Bullfrogs are invasive so short of dynamite it is legal.

A real fun way to get them is to get a long cane pole, dried stalk of a century plant works, some fairly heavy line to yank them out of the brush, a pretty big hook 1/0 or so and a piece of red cloth. Tie about 3 feet of line to the pole, tie the hook on and put a piece of red cloth on the hook for bait. Dangle that in front of big frogs nose and hang on, loads of fun.   This works good when the lakes/rivers are up in the weeds and it is hard to get in to gig them.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

:lol:Wow I have never heard of that before in my life! Never thought of sitting back with a poll to catch frog. Ya learn something new everyday. Looks like I'm going to try a few things once Im out camping. Thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

August West said:


> Bullfrogs are invasive so short of dynamite it is legal.
> 
> A real fun way to get them is to get a long cane pole, dried stalk of a century plant works, some fairly heavy line to yank them out of the brush, a pretty big hook 1/0 or so and a piece of red cloth. Tie about 3 feet of line to the pole, tie the hook on and put a piece of red cloth on the hook for bait. Dangle that in front of big frogs nose and hang on, loads of fun.   This works good when the lakes/rivers are up in the weeds and it is hard to get in to gig them.


 I have also done it that way useing small trebel hooks and worms on a cane pole.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

And big bull frogs cane eat snakes and birds also.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Used to spotlight them at night & thump them with a big stick.
Haven't been frog huntin in years.
Thank you for makin my mouth water !!!
Mike


----------

